# Finding Sharks Teeth on the Beach?



## basschump (Jun 8, 2005)

I was told you could find sharks teeth on the beach. The family trip is next weekend in Port A, so I am looking for new ways to amaze the 5 year old.

I found a step by step guide with pics on google, but was wondering if anyone has had first hand experience?


Thanks,
BC


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

If your really want to beach comb you need to take the jetty boat over to St. Joe. Beach is in Natural state. Port A and Nueces county will "groom" the beach with heavy equip. plus all the car traffic. Not much left to find after all that.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

easy peasy

All you do is find the area where the finest shells are washed up on the beach and look over this areas really well. It will be on the edge of the tide wash. Area of real fine shell bits. Mixed in will be the occassional black bits. Some of those are sharks teeth. I have found a whole jar of them on Galveston using this method. Many as large as a quarter!

Makes you wonder what is out just past the second bar......


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

we have done this several nights, with big lights and what not...I have never been able to find one...not from lack of trying!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

CrappieGirl said:


> we have done this several nights, with big lights and what not...I have never been able to find one...not from lack of trying!


I would not even think it would be remotely easy at night. They are small. Most very small. What you need is a kid to find them for you. Show them how and turn them loose. You'll have a few dozen before you know it.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds like sunday beach would be a good place to find some. Never have looked or known to look but i will next time im out there.


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

cast nets are always fun too if the attention span runs low. I'll catch critters for my buddies kids at the beach, they get so excited! Its a good way to teach them about fishing, sea life, and enjoying watching the "trophies" swim away afterward.


----------



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Sharks Teeth*

As one of the folks has instructed, find an area where shell is accumulated on the beach. Get down on your hands and knees and begin to filter through the shell by hand. In many cases the teeth are very small but they are there in large numbers.

You should have no trouble finding them...do not give up, you could go through 20-30 handfulls with no luck and stumble across several teeth on handfull # 31. My kids loved it when they were small.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*Ok! You have hit on one subject I love......*

besides fishing.

My wife thinks I am crazy, probably 'cause she can never find them.

I have found that the west side of Galveston is much better than the east.

Once you find one, you need to focus your
eyes to that level to find more. Even if it takes setting that one back down on the sand. Do it to make your eyes adjust.

Look for black colors first. Then look for the pointed needle coming off a wider triangular base.

Normally everyone over looks them cause there eyes do not really know what to look for. Once your eyes get trained for it, you can find them every few steps, sometimes. Most small black things tumbling with the waves are indeed sharks teeth. You just have to look closely.

Again....................Tip>> They are lighter than most shells, or rocks. So I usually find them in the water tumbling with the waves(1 to 2 inches deep). Once you spot that small black tooth tumbling back in the water, stay put, it will come back to the same spot with the next wave!

Like I said, I for some reason love finding sharks teeth, my wife thinks its a geeky thing. Oh Well.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Good advice on here. There are lots of sharks teeth at the beach just waiting to be found. I also use a screen sometimes. Makes it alot easier. Get everything you need to make one at Home Depot. Takes about 10 minutes.

Piece of screen, 1x2x8, staple gun, few nails for the corners. Cut to size you want. Mine are about 18 inch long and 12 inch wide.

Have fun and good hunting.


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

If you want shark's teeth, go to San Antonio. The clay deposits that the brickyards mine are full of strata that are loaded with shark's teeth.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

If you are in the Port 'A' area, you might consider driving a few miles to PINS. 60+ miles of pure uninhabited beach. Look for areas at the surfbreak where the sand looks black, or at least a noticably darker color. Most teeth will be small. 4X4 is a must if you have never been there.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

From 1969 until 1991 we had a weekend house in Bay Harbor near San Louis Pass and every weekend we were fishing or walking the beach looking for sharks teeth. We found thousands during that time frame and below are pictures of just the ones we still have. The fisrt shows the size of the jars next to a 2 liter coke and the others next to a dime. They range in all sizes.
We would find a group of small sea shells and lean over with hands on knees until the back started hurting and then move to hands and knees. Great for clearing your mind and spending time with family.

Didn't intend to write a book so I will stop. They are there, just look.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Duke, that is a really nice collection.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

troy merrill said:


> Duke, that is a really nice collection.


Thank you sir. A lot of hours of great family time went into that!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow that is alot of teeth any idea on types of sharks and maybe even the age of some of them.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Tankfxr said:


> Wow that is alot of teeth any idea on types of sharks and maybe even the age of some of them.


Sorry, not a clue.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I see tiger, bull, blacktip, hammerhead, and maybe mako in your collection. The tiger's teeth are the ones that look like the teeth off a circular saw.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Im going to sunday beach next week when i get home to see what i can find.


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*yep*

i grew up in terramar beach and my family has two matching lamp bases that are completely full of teeth found between terramar and point san luis. i dont like looking for them personally but i sure think the collections are cool.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Lake Nacogdoches is where you can pic up shark teeth


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

Here is what I did for my kids...
They love looking for sea-shells...well I use to bring back a bag of shells from the local gift shop in Rockport ($2-3). Well now I buy a bag or two and when we go to the beach I stick some in my pocket and as we walk, I drop a shell or two along the way...hey they are only 4 and 5 and love "finding" the shells...
I will break the news to them when they get older...


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I've got a few hundred teeth I collected during my "College Experience", living at Jamaica Beach on the West End of Galveston. I also have about half a dozen stingray barbs that are pretty neat, mixed in with them.


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

When growing up, my family used to camp almost all summer at GISP. 
My mother and I had collected over 500 teeth one summer. She still has a mason jar with all of the teeth (minus the ones given away) I still find myself looking down at the shell line when going out for a surf still to this day. If I spot a tooth I pick it up and press it into my surfboard wax for that session then give it to my kids when I get home.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Wear a good pair of polarized sun glasses and the sharks teeth will have a distictive reflection of sunlight. Position yourself so that you are facing the sun, or that your shadow is behind you so that the sunlight will reflect back up towards your face. After you get used to what to look for you will be amazed how you can find even the smallest teeth while walking along the beach. When I was stationed in Mayport, Fl. we'd hit the beach every weekend and I'd always find a 12oz. cup full every time. Looking at the picture of the tooth collection I see there are even whale teeth in there. Usually the rounder looking teeth are from whales and dolphins.


----------

